# Corn Wine flavoring



## Milkman06 (Jan 6, 2013)

After I make a few batches of wine I am going to attempt to make some corn wine. I know that you can flavor wine with oak chips. So my question is can I add some Jack Daniel wood chips that are meant for smoking in part of the wine for a few weeks to flavor it? They say they are made from real JackDaniel barrels and the barrels are made from oak. Just wondering if this would add flavor.


----------



## Duster (Jan 6, 2013)

My thought would be that the distillery is finished with the barrels because that are all used up and will not infuse any more oak flavor in the burban


----------



## Milkman06 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not really looking to add the oak flavoring. I was looking more to add maybe a hint of Jack Daniel to the corn wine.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 6, 2013)

Then just add some JD. Are you planning on using corn cobs in your corn wine? WVMJ


----------



## Milkman06 (Jan 6, 2013)

How much would JD would you add you gallon of corn wine? 

The recipe that I found called for cracked corn. Would using corn on the cob create a better taste?


----------

